# any comments re: Colnago CLX 2.0



## leaf_erickson (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience on a Colnago CLX 2.0? If so, what are your thoughts, how does it ride, climb, etc.? I am curently on a Cervelo R3 but will be trading in the new frame after a warranty claim. Thanks.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Last year, I bought a CLX 2.0 (Ultegra) as backup to my Cannondale SuperSix (Dura Ace). So far, I've put almost 5K miles on the bike (I've been swapping rides every 2K). To be honest, I like the CLX better than the C'dale. Both bikes absorb road chatter well and climb like scalded cats. The Colnago, for whatever reason, tracks better on fast downhills. If it's important to you, the CLX gets lots of second looks and comments.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought my 2010 CLX 2.0 last summer, have a little under 2,000 miles on it at this point.

For some context, I'm 50, 6'0", 150 lbs. Decent rec rider, haven't raced in 20 years. 3,500 to 4,500 miles per year the past few years. I tend towards longer rides (2+ hours), with a day or two off in between. Do have two 5 day trips where I rode the bike every day for 60/100 miles per day. 

Full carbon bikes owned previously: Trek 5200, Look 555, Opera Canova (Pinarello in-house brand) and Specialized Tarmac SL3 Pro. Colnago is built with Chorus/Eurus wheels/Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX rubber run at 110 psi, carbon post (provided with the frame - it's a proprietary teardrop shape to fit the same shaped seat tube - so no way to upgrade), aluminum stem & bars.

The CLX is my favorite full carbon frame to date. It's on the heavy side, but a half pound isn't a big deal to me. Paint/finish is the best I've owned, paint scheme is on the conservative side. Being on the scrawny side, frame/chainstay flex is a non-issue regardless the frame, so no input either way. The ride is on the plusher side, which ain't a bad thing from my 50 year old butt's perspective. Headtube is on the taller side, also not a bad thing if you're not racing and your flexibility leans towards Rigor Mortis rather than Gumby. The bike has been up/down significant asecents/descents and does both equally well. Steering is very good. 

My only real gripe is the diameter of the head tube. Colnago claims it's to strengthen the front end/sharpen the steering......which I don't doubt........but to my eye it's a big distraction to what is otherwise a very nice looking frame. Think Italian beauty with a big nose. 

There are some decent deals to be had on leftover '10 models, look around before you buy. All CLX 2.0's are sloping geometry, visit Colnago's website for specifics before you buy. I had to return my first frame because I made asumptions that were not correct.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## leaf_erickson (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you jlyle and billium for commenting on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

leaf_erickson said:


> Thank you jlyle and billium for commenting on it.


leaf:

Give this review a read.

http://www.colnago.cc/

You'll need to click on "colnago clx 2.0 2010" for the review.


----------



## beeroclock (Feb 11, 2011)

For what its worth I spent nearly 2 weeks last year working at Colnago. Before going I had absolutely no idea who they were. Been a mountain biker for quite a few years and commute to work on a Giant FCR1. 

To say the experience left an impression would be somewhat of an understatement. I absolutely fell in love with Colnago and everything it stands for. This is still truly a family run business and Ernesto is a legend. All his staff were very friendly and courteous and treated us very well.

Whilst there I asked if I could borrow a bike to cycle in the evenings and was lent a 2010 clx 2.0 but with Durace wheels. I spent a few lovely evenings cycling round Cambiago and promised myself then that one day I would own a Colnago.

Well 2 weeks ago I got hold of my CLX 2.0 (2010) same model I rode in Italy. Now whilst I understand that the frame itself is Taiwanese, there is still something unmistakably Italian about it.

One day I would like to have an EPS or C59, but for now I am totally happy and could not recommend it more.


Cheers philip


----------



## Milan SanRemo (Feb 23, 2011)

I envy you, beeroclock!

I hope to have my own CLX 2.0 one of these days.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I want one of these sooooo bad....


----------

